

Open url in new tab in hacker news - thefragmenter

It would be better if url&#x27;s in hacker news are opened in new tab instead of same tab.
======
pwg
Use your "open in new tab" function your browser already has (usually middle
button/scroll wheel click) to open in a new tab.

